# DisneyWorld and The Tasmanian Devil



## Minnow (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, halp, people. I have a distinct memory of being really scared and freaked out by the Tasmanian Devil ride at Disneyworld when I was younger. It was traumatizing.

B-but, TAZ IS WARNER BROTHERS, not disney.

Wat's going on?


----------



## Flora (Jul 12, 2010)

maybe you're thinking of universal? that's over in orlando so maybe you're mixing that up with disneyworld


----------



## spaekle (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, googling "Tazmanian Devil Ride" produced this, which is at six flags. Is that what you're thinking of? :v

edit: I thought six flags was the one that had all the warner brothers characters anyway. And that dude who dances to vengaboys.


----------



## Minnow (Jul 12, 2010)

It was a rollercoaster. :(

And the same trip I was also freaked out by the guy in the Mickey costume.

Maybe it's one of those forged memories, like where you think you remember but it didn't really happen.


----------



## -Chris- (Jul 12, 2010)

Minnow said:


> Maybe it's one of those forged memories, like where you think you remember but it didn't really happen.


I have those all the time.


I don't think there even are very many roller coasters at Disney World.  Space Mountain, Thunder Mountain, the Aerosmith one... and that's all I can think of.


----------



## Minnow (Jul 12, 2010)

Aren't those at Disneyland?


----------



## -Chris- (Jul 12, 2010)

Just looked it up - Thunder Mountain and Space Mountain are at both.  I've only been to Disney World.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 12, 2010)

I remember being traumatized by the Thunder Mountain rollercoaster as a kid. :< I was in a bad mood for the rest of the day, and my parents were all like "WHY ARE YOU ACTING LIKE THIS, NO ONE IS UNHAPPY AT DISNEYWORLD!" ...when they were the ones who dragged me onto the ride knowing full well that I don't _like_ rollercoasters after they dragged me onto one as soon as I was tall enough to ride them. 

But then we went to Epcot the next day and I was a happy little nerd. :>


----------



## Zeph (Jul 12, 2010)

Minnow said:


> Maybe it's one of those forged memories, like where you think you remember but it didn't really happen.


A confabulation. Sounds like it, that's a weird mixture you have their.

I've... never actually been on a rollercoaster ö Except for a sort of kiddie one that I went on with my brother and father once.


----------

